# Glass bottle?



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

What would be a good glass bottle to carry on a bike?
Something that can fit in a standard water mount and has rubber/plastic/metal outside shell?

Or any effective way to rubberize a standard bottle? As long as the container can hold all the pieces inside...

Or a bottle parka?

I personally rather carry the extra weight and the risk of breaking it than drink from plastic, aluminum or others... ok maybe wood


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

How about a glass-lined aluminum bottle? Might be safer...


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Stainless Steel? That's a popular material for water bottles these days. Or titanium. Both of which are used in surgery all the time for implants and the like. 

Or go oldschool with cast iron.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you, i will look into it.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

This bottle may be a bit too big to fit into a standard water bottle cage but it is a glass bottle which is encased in bamboo and plastic- Bamboo Bottle Company | For The Best Reusable Water Bottle, Go Bamboo

Additionally Specialized has a water bottle that you may be interested in. Their Purist water bottles are advertised as a plastic bottle which has the taste of drinking from a glass. I received one at work as a promotional item for a clinic and didn't think much of it until I tried it but I've been using it for a couple weeks now and it works as advertised and you can definitely tell a difference between it and a Nalgene or an aluminum bottle. Specialized Water Bottles | Purist

Didn't notice this until I was checking out their site after I posted but Specialized lets you customize your bottle with your own pictures/text, which is pretty cool.

Personally though I use a Camelbak when I ride and I couldn't go back to using a regular bottle now. The convenience of being able to carry a lot of water without noticing it and being able to grab a quick sip on the fly makes it well worth the price of the bag. You do get a bit of a funky taste from the Camelbak but when you're really thirsty you won't care.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

use whatever glass bottle you like, and dip it in plastidip multiple times so that when it breaks the pieces don't go everywhere.

or a beer bottle in one of those zip-up neoprene koozies.



SDKmann said:


> Additionally Specialized has a water bottle that you may be interested in. Their Purist water bottles are advertised as a plastic bottle which has the taste of drinking from a glass. I received one at work as a promotional item for a clinic and didn't think much of it until I tried it but I've been using it for a couple weeks now and it works as advertised and you can definitely tell a difference between it and a Nalgene or an aluminum bottle. Specialized Water Bottles | Purist


Get with the times, dude. Any plastic = death. That's why we are risking cutting a major artery on a glass bottle miles from civilization.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> Get with the times, dude. Any plastic = death. That's why we are risking cutting a major artery on a glass bottle miles from civilization.


Im not sure what you would be referring to here with "any plastic= death", are you talking about the BPA content that used to be in a lot of plastic bottles? Because nobody with any reputation in the outdoor world makes a bottle with BPA in it anymore.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SDKmann said:


> Im not sure what you would be referring to here with "any plastic= death", are you talking about the BPA content that used to be in a lot of plastic bottles? Because nobody with any reputation in the outdoor world makes a bottle with BPA in it anymore.


This isn't about science, or the actual content of the plastic, or any actual health benefit or detriments due to the use of plastic. It's about people's firm belief that any plastic = death. Why else would someone want a glass bottle?


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> This isn't about science, or the actual content of the plastic, or any actual health benefit or detriments due to the use of plastic. It's about people's firm belief that any plastic = death. Why else would someone want a glass bottle?


Well those firm beliefs are false, there are plenty of plastic bottles that are safe to drink from. So if you're just talking about people's misconceptions I would say I am more "with the times" than most, since I know that today there is no threat from plastic bottles. And a more compelling reason to go for glass over plastic is that there is no plastic taste from a glass bottle and there is no flavor transfer if you use something like orange juice in it one day.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry- but I just have to ask what I feel is an obvious question- who's going to pick up all the broken bits of glass when that bottle is eventually ejected from your bottle cage and shatters all across the trail?

Do you think it would even be possible to get all the pieces up? If you are that paranoid about plastics, got with a metal bottle, like the previously mentioned SS or Ti bottles... Safe, durable, lighter, etc... so on, and so forth...

BM


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

I have a kleen kanteen that I use occasionally for backpacking. it doesn't fint nicely in a standard water bottle cage though.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

I find that 18oz Kleen Kanteens fit into a bottle cage pretty well. If you have a metal cage, and the bottle is a bit loose, just give the cage a little nudge to make it tighter. Only problem I've noticed is that metal bottle + metal cage, means that you'll probably get some rattle every now and then.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

+1 kleen canteen stainless steel bottle. I "read" somewhere that they also work well with bourbon.


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone have a recommendation for a water bottle that will fit in a bottle cage that has a cover for the spout to keep the grit out?


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

fleetwood said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a water bottle that will fit in a bottle cage that has a cover for the spout to keep the grit out?


This might be a good option- MySigg.com: SIGGNATURE Black


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the idea of using glass is cool, maybe a little eccentric, maybe kind of fun. I have wrapped wine bottles in rope using a somewhat ornamental technique. They used to use rope to protect bottles all the time back in the day on boats and stuff. I think it would be sporting and respectable to make ones own bottle out of pottery, or goat stomache than to use an already made glass bottle. If you knew how to blow glass you could make a special glass bottle that had lots of little glass porcupine quills sticking out of it, that way if it fell on the ground the quills would break off before the bottle broke. Of course someone might get stabbed by the quills, so maybe little protruding balls would be better.
You could use Carlo Rossi bottles, they have a cool handle. Also I think we need to remember other options like gourds and ostrich eggs to be fair. I personaly like 27 and 40 oz Kleen Kanteens. The 27 oz bottles fit bottle cages just fine. Good luck in your quest for a better bottle bro.:thumbsup:


----------

